
Snowflake by the Tor Project - MrXOR
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/torproject-snowflake/
======
robbya
I was worried for a moment that a fake account that uploaded the extension
(since it's such a new account), but links from the official website point to
the Firefox extension too.

[https://snowflake.torproject.org/](https://snowflake.torproject.org/)

This also has a Chrome extension linked.

